# Attachments to cover small furrows



## judd86 (Aug 8, 2021)

I am planting carrots this year. I dont have a seeder so I am using a cultivator equpped with sweeps to make small furrows and I will hand sow the carrots. Since the feild is massive, what attachments can I use to cover the furrows up. Will a roller or a cultipacker work? If so let me know.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello judd86,
I would try a disc harrow.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Or a drag harrow.....Or I have used a rear back blade if you are careful......You can also lay a gate or a tube panel flat on the ground and hook it to the tractor with a chain and drag it........12 foot gate covers a lot of ground quickly......Old style set of box springs will work too.........Can you tell that I have a Master's Degree in "******* Engineering"? LOL


----------

